# From start to finish, well, almost



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Here's some more pics of my baby, err I mean car :chairshot 
Took a long time to get like this, hope you like the pics....

Here's how she looked when I got her back in March 2005, standard silver



















Now start to dismantle......engine was done first (re-build)










Then off to my ex-friends paintshop, for one year :flame: :flame: :flame: 










Rear Trust Gracier Spats and Nismo rear spats....










Strip out interior :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 










All glass removed and very expensive new window trims fitted :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 










Start to prime etc....





































Then polish, add new interior an shazaam! :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 




































































































Nearly forgot, engine bay.....




















And finally the spec list, well most of it :chuckle:  :chuckle: 

Apexi Power FC & Commander
Apexi Specific Boost Controller
Apexi Radiator Cap
Nismo Large Clutch Operating Cylinder
Nismo Low Temp Thermostat
Nismo AFMS
Nismo Duracon Shift Knob
Nismo Side Spats
Nismo N1 Bumper Intercooler Vents
Nismo Car Mat Set
Trust/Greddy Oil Filter Re-Location Kit
Trust/Greddy Turbo Timer
Trust/Greddy Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit
Trust/Greddy Air Diversion Plate
Trust/Greddy Oil Catch Tank
Trust/Gracier Rear Spats
Trust/Greddy Anodised Oil Filler Cap
HKS Triple Plate Clutch
HKS 1.2mm Headgasket Set
HKS GT-SS Turbo's
HKS Super Power Flow Induction Kit
HKS 680cc Injectors
HKS Stainless Turbo Elbows
HKS "FULL" Hardpipe Kit
HKS 4" Intercooler (GT Model?)
HKS Spark Plugs
HKS Hi Power Silent Exhaust System
Cusco Brake Cylinder Stopper
EBC Redstuff Pads Front & Rear
Goodridge Stainless Brake Hoses
Splitfire Coil Packs
Nissan Coil Pack Harness
Nissan Oil Pump Standard
Nissan Transduicer(Oil Pressure)
Nissan Ignition Amplifier
Walbro Fuel Pump
Skylab Torque Split Controller
Front & Rear Upper Strutt Braces
Bespoke Stainless Down Pipes-Equal Length (Lagged)
Bespoke Stainless Battery Box
Bespoke Stainless Cool Air Wall
Bespoke Stainless Oil Filter Cover
Bespoke Stainless Fuse Box Cover
Bespoke Clutch Pipework
Haste 3 Core Aluminium Radiator (bespoke fitment)
HID H3c Headlight Kit 6000K Lifetime Guarantee
Full Circle Earth Kit
Speedo Converter KMH To MPH Mechanical
Laserline Thatcham 1 Car Alarm
NR-G Quick Release Steering Wheel Kit
NR-G Quick Release Locking System
Professional Steering Wheel & Horn Push
Full Leather Re-Trim
Rear Quarter Inside Trim, Re-Trimmed
Rear Parcel Shelf Re-Trimmed
Infinity Speakers Front & Rear
Infinity Amplifier
Blaupunkt Nashville Headunit
Nokia CK-15W Bluetooth Kit
Rays Volks GT57 17" Alloy Wheels
Electronic White Speedo Gauges
Full Re-Spray In WV2 Sparkling Silver
Complete Front & Rear Window Trim Kits
Tinted Windows (Legal Shade)
Polished Engine Bay
Kyokugen Heptagon Ligthweight Nuts
Ohlins Suspension

Engine Removed and Refreshed
Mapped By ABBEY MOTORSPORT
Running at a safe 1.2 Bar
Using Silkolene PRO S 10/50
Fuel Used V-Power

Hope you like the pics etc
Cheers

John


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the interiour off your car, and the engine bay is veryyyyy nice :thumsup:
Can I ask wher you got the spats from and at what price?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> I love the interiour off your car, and the engine bay is veryyyyy nice :thumsup:
> Can I ask wher you got the spats from and at what price?


I will pm you


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> I love the interiour off your car, and the engine bay is veryyyyy nice :thumsup:
> Can I ask wher you got the spats from and at what price?


Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

Unbelievable. Looks really good. Looks like I'll be heading the same way, engine is almost rebuilt, then I will need to sort the body work including the rear window rubbers. I hope it'll look half as good as yours in a few years.

What colour is that? Something from the R34 set?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

moz said:


> Unbelievable. Looks really good. Looks like I'll be heading the same way, engine is almost rebuilt, then I will need to sort the body work including the rear window rubbers. I hope it'll look half as good as yours in a few years.
> 
> What colour is that? Something from the R34 set?


Thanks, the colour is WV2 Sparkling Silver


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Lookin good!!!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks lovely.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

Clean and "simple", very nice
I ignored your list of parts for fear of jelousy


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate car looks sweet. Huge poec list there mate.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comments chaps
I was going for the almost stock look
Only people in the know will notice the differences

Oh, I must mention my friends work under the bonnet(Paul mantamac on here)
The re-locator as he is known    
Or shall I dare say, "its a direct bolt on application" :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 
Said that a few times over the years
It was never true, well appx 10% of the time :shy: 

*Cheers Paul*

alls well that ends well then :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nervous:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

nice looking machine


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice indeed, mine should have been like that by now but hey ho.
one question, did you manage to salvage the seals/trims off the rear quarter windows or did they need replacing aswell. cant believe the price for window seals and trims!!!


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

mava_rules said:


> very nice indeed, mine should have been like that by now but hey ho.
> one question, did you manage to salvage the seals/trims off the rear quarter windows or did they need replacing aswell. cant believe the price for window seals and trims!!!


the rear quarters are all one piece(trim is not seperate)
if I remember rightly, new rears are around £140+vat 

Cheers

John


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks good Jonny lad.

:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

That looks incredible, what a transformation! Only thing I'd change is the wheels.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Very nice indeed. :thumbsup: 

So that make 3 of us in WV2 now.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Scott said:


> Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:
> 
> So that makes 3 of us in WV2 now.


Scott you are just showing off now, with that matching engine bay    
I must admit I got the colour from Peter on here, when I saw his old car in WV2

Here's a pic of Pete's car when he had it......
With another one of mine below for the sheer hell of it


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Looks good Jonny lad.
> 
> :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


Cheers Andy :wavey: 

Back in my friends warehouse until I move    
Maybe I will get it out next week for a little run
I have the TSC set at fannyade mode 10 :shy: :shy: :shy: 
Although that wont matter, as I only give it beans in a straight line in the dry
Mainly due to the fact I am scared, or sensible  

John


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

love the red accents on the wheels!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Pictures...*

Those pictures make me want another 32... If only I hadn't bought the mrs a CTR :chairshot


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice mate what a transformation


----------

